# Experiences with Classic Auto Air Conditioning?



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

1964 - 1967 GTO-Lemans Air Conditioning System | 64 - 67 Pontiac AC

Does anybody have an experience with Classic Auto Air? I am interested in either doing this or doing a (mostly) vintage setup. But finding a 66 GTO A/C Dash is proving difficult, and this would get me where I want to be without the dash.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Check out Vintage Air...they also make a kit for a non A/C Gto....You can buy the "dash balls" and "lap coolers" on e-gay and make your cdash look like a factory air car ...if you want. Eric:cheers


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

Eric Animal said:


> Check out Vintage Air...they also make a kit for a non A/C Gto....You can buy the "dash balls" and "lap coolers" on e-gay and make your cdash look like a factory air car ...if you want. Eric:cheers


What do you do? Just cut holes in the dash for the factory dash balls?


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

Indecision said:


> What do you do? Just cut holes in the dash for the factory dash balls?


Yep! basically...you get the vent balls and assemblies and cut toem in to the metal dash. You can also get an A/C car heater control panel and cut it into the dash also, 2 lap coolers under the dash and you are looking good. that is the route I am taking!


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

indecision i have a nice 66 ac dash with the ac dash controls and the fire wall box from my car that im not useing. if u want i can send u pics of it and let me now if u would like it. the ac unit or just the dash. ill try to pm u the pictures 2nite


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

bobby326 said:


> indecision i have a nice 66 ac dash with the ac dash controls and the fire wall box from my car that im not useing. if u want i can send u pics of it and let me now if u would like it. the ac unit or just the dash. ill try to pm u the pictures 2nite


I am interested, PM me a price with the pics


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

Indecision said:


> 1964 - 1967 GTO-Lemans Air Conditioning System | 64 - 67 Pontiac AC
> 
> Does anybody have an experience with Classic Auto Air? I am interested in either doing this or doing a (mostly) vintage setup. But finding a 66 GTO A/C Dash is proving difficult, and this would get me where I want to be without the dash.


I'm very interested in hearing experiences with this company also. They're local to me and I'm planning on using them for the A/C in my 69. My car is an original A/C car, but my engine/cam is questionable for running vacuum accessories to start with, and I'm not sure I want to go to the expense of repairing the original R-12 system anyway.

Bear


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

I think that I'm going to end up doing an LS series swap anyway eventually anyway. But I figure I get set up with one of the vintage air type things, then all I have to do is connect the the new compressor to the condensor and whatnot.


----------



## bobby326 (Dec 13, 2009)

we just got 2 feet of snow this morning so ny shed is snowed in. should be able to get to it 2morrow


----------



## Indecision (Oct 24, 2010)

bobby326 said:


> we just got 2 feet of snow this morning so ny shed is snowed in. should be able to get to it 2morrow


No dramas man, I am in DC, we got hit by the same front. I wouldn't have been able to get to the hospital if I didn't have 4wd to get out of my parking spot.


----------



## Ghostmachine (Mar 25, 2020)

Indecision said:


> I am interested, PM me a price with the pics





Indecision said:


> 1964 - 1967 GTO-Lemans Air Conditioning System | 64 - 67 Pontiac AC
> 
> Does anybody have an experience with Classic Auto Air? I am interested in either doing this or doing a (mostly) vintage setup. But finding a 66 GTO A/C Dash is proving difficult, and this would get me where I want to be without the dash.


Where is the best place to buy 1965 Pontiac 389 air conditioning part, compressor, condenser, R134, to do an upgrade with new technology.. Thankyou....


----------



## Mine'sa66 (Oct 30, 2019)

Ghostmachine said:


> Where is the best place to buy 1965 Pontiac 389 air conditioning part, compressor, condenser, R134, to do an upgrade with new technology.. Thankyou....


You might want to start a fresh thread this one is 9 years old.
If I was going to add air to my 50 year old car using the original style components, I would not try and convert to 134. I would charge it with r12.


----------

